# Routered Spalted White Oak Sign



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

Hello all,

It has been a while since I have posted any project or any pics of projects. I have spent the last 2 years retiring, moving 3 times, starting 2 different jobs and almost the last year setting up my 2 car garage as a now crowded work shop.

Now to what I am posting about. My brother and I spent April and May this year converting one of his garages into a small Bait Shop and Convenience Store near one of 4 lakes he has been fishing for years. The sign is Spalted Oak that Air Dried for almost 2 years. The wood was covered with a tarp that had leaked. I took it home planed it and was trying to figure out what I wanted to make with it. It measures 9'x11"x1.5" I traced the letters then free hand routed it. I used Ebony Stain and 3 coats of Spar urethane front and back. I am in the process of making 3 other signs for his business.


Thanks for looking, This was the largest sign project so far, but plan to make an even larger sign.


----------



## dermer2002 (May 29, 2010)

Hi Randy,

Nice use of what might have been a discarded plank. Very nice sign, it looks great.

BTW, good price on propane, too. A replacement tank here at HD is over $20.....


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Looks good, job well done.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

GR8 sign!


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Very nice work.

Welcome back after what sounds like an "adventurous" two years.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Lookin' good, Randy...


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

Thank you all, 

I finished laying out, routing and staining 3 more signs, took me about 9 hours. I need to make larger handles for my router. LOL

Taking them to my brother and he will put his flaming touch on the signs. After flaming them will put Spar on them. Will post before and after pics.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice work Randy. Glad to see you have finally settled down. Nice to see you back on the forums. Glenmore has been updating me on your status over the years. Welcome back!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Welcome back indeed Randy, nice sign BUT, please explain why you left most of it like it was stencilled instead of fully routing the letters/digits. Secondly, please explain to a simple Ozzie what the sign means.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

harrysin said:


> Welcome back indeed Randy, nice sign BUT, please explain why you left most of it like it was stencilled instead of fully routing the letters/digits. Secondly, please explain to a simple Ozzie what the sign means.


Hi Harry,
The sign reads " Great Little Bait Shop" (GR8 LIL B8 Shop). He sells bait for fishing.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

thanks for telling me what it said, sounds like we all talk in short hand now days,AAPRA.SPA,SRC ,FBI, why not just say " bait shop..." ,I still recall a sign like that from long ago but it and the building are long gone but the sign is still in my head, it's funny how a good sign will stick in your head, like bait shop for a fisherman, that's up at 4 and out the door looking for a bait shop to pick some little red wigglers on the way.. 

=========


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks for that Bob, I was just about to post something like "it must be something like a generation gap thing", but if an intelligent much younger yank like yourself didn't get it, then I feel much better and on this mild sunny winter morning will go to my shed and make some sawdust.


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

I apologize for not explaining the sign, my sister inlaw came up with the name of the bait shop and convenience store. She figured that with all of the chat and texting that it was a catchy name. 

Harrysin, the lay out and letters were what they wanted in a sign. My brother is so exhausted that he hopes he will make it through the next phase. He plans to get a 27' awning up before the 4th of July.

I now have 3 other signs made that we have not put up yet. It took me 10 hours to rout the signs and 2 days of finishing. The "Live B8" Live Bait sign is front and back that will hang out by the road.

I have one more double sign left to make. It will be a Open and Closed Sign.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## bottomroad (Dec 30, 2009)

I like it thats to cool


----------

